# Auto World Ghostbusters Haunted Highway Race Set Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the next review. I'm trying to crank these out as quick as possible!

AW Ghostbusters Set

-Paul


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hmmm...A set with a 3" piece of track...Available individually?...And chance other track pieces are in the works?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

that piece is available thru AFX...

What I really want is one of those NYC Police cars! A shame it's not available separately.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to say i'm digging this set. It may be the only AW set I would buy. Thyats not a drag strip at least.

How much are these?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Short of the drag strips AW does not offer any real race car sets. It would be interesting to see what AW would could come up with in this realm given the same enthusiasm put into the Batman, Dukes and Scooby Doo sets. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would be really interested in buying sets if they had 12 and 15 radius tracks, and banked turns for a 4 lane track. how about 24" straights? hmmm hmmm


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have to say i'm digging this set. It may be the only AW set I would buy. Thyats not a drag strip at least.
> 
> How much are these?


Joe,
Check marshalls OLD BRIDGE was there.
SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

plymouth71 said:


> What I really want is one of those NYC Police cars! A shame it's not available separately.


Yeah, what he said. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------

